# Alten laptop "verwerten"



## tobiii (5. Januar 2012)

Wie schon gesagt möchte ich ein altes Packrad Bell verwerten.

Meine vorhaben :
- bildschrim wackelkontakt fixen 
-vom staub befreien 
-W-Lan karte wackelkontakt fixen
-zur not W-Lan adapter installieren
-linux installieren

Wer kann mir bei allem ein paar tipps geben . Die besten tipps kriegen plätze unter diesem poSt damit ich und andere nicht lange suchen müssen

Ich glaub das reich für heute .. Wenn ihr noch ideen habt , bin ich offen für alles


----------



## tobiii (5. Januar 2012)

Bis jetzt bester tipp zum Wackelkontakt:
Exception schrieb :

Bildschirm Wackelkontakt liegt meistens an den Steckverbindern an den Scharnieren. Dazu die Scharnierabdeckungen abnehmen und die Stecker neu verbinden/ fixieren.

Bis jetzt bester tipp für linux installieren :
exception schrieb: 

Linux ist in aller Regel kein Problem, wenn eine Onboard- oder Nvidiagrafikkarte drinsteckt. Ich habe/ hatte bisher auf jedem meiner Laptops ein Mandrake, bzw. Mandriva Linux, was immer out of the box funktioniert hat. Lan und Wlan haben, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auch immer problemlos funktioniert. Lediglich Sondertasten lassen sich schlecht aktivieren, die habe ich aber noch nie vermisst. Für ATi Karten musste man den Treiber selber kompilieren, das kann aber bei anderen/ neueren Distros schon anders sein, so genau habe ich das Thema nicht verfolgt.


----------



## tobiii (5. Januar 2012)

2.Platzhalter für vom staub befreien


----------



## replax (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

das ist ja schön und nett was du hier versuchst, aber ein paar mehr informationen wären gut.
Vielleicht das/die Probleme (genauer) beschreiben (eventuell mit Bildern?) und genauere Angaben als "Packrad Bell" zur Hardware machen.

Selbst wenn ich dir jetzt helfen wollte, könnte ich das nicht weil ich gar keine Informationen außer "W-Lan karte Wackelkontakt fixen" habe.
Was für eine Wlan Karte ist es? Hersteller? Modell? Welchen Anschluss hat sie? Woher weißt du, dass es ein Wackelkontakt ist? Unter welchem OS mit welchen Treibern stellst du das Problem fest? Liegt das Problem wirklich an der Wlan Karte (mit anderer getestet) oder vielleicht doch am Anschluss? usw...


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Januar 2012)

Also ein bis zwei Platzhalter sind ja ok, aber es muss nicht die halbe erste Seite sein   Du kannst ja neuere Posts von dir in den ersten später reineditieren.

Und für jeden Arbeitsschritt braucht es keinen neuen Post.


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2012)

Um was für ein Modell handelt es sich denn genau?


----------



## Exception (7. Januar 2012)

Vorab, von Packard Bell hab ich keine Ahnung, kann daher nur ein paar allgemeine Tips geben.

Bildschirm Wackelkontakt liegt meistens an den Steckverbindern an den Scharnieren. Dazu die Scharnierabdeckungen abnehmen und die Stecker neu verbinden/ fixieren.

Wenn die W-Lan Karte defekt ist könnte man eine Erweiterungskarte für den PC Express Erweiterungsslot nehmen.

Linux ist in aller Regel kein Problem, wenn eine Onboard- oder Nvidiagrafikkarte drinsteckt. Ich habe/ hatte bisher auf jedem meiner Laptops ein Mandrake, bzw. Mandriva Linux, was immer out of the box funktioniert hat. Lan und Wlan haben, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auch immer problemlos funktioniert. Lediglich Sondertasten lassen sich schlecht aktivieren, die habe ich aber noch nie vermisst. Für ATi Karten musste man den Treiber selber kompilieren, das kann aber bei anderen/ neueren Distros schon anders sein, so genau habe ich das Thema nicht verfolgt.​


----------



## tobiii (8. Januar 2012)

Danke erstmal für die antworten das bildschirm fixen hat erstmal voll gefailt  
-> noch mehr streifen 
Jetz zum linux 
Der lappi harkt beim installations start immer  :/ und es geht nich weiter 

Jmd ne idee


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2012)

Das Bildschirmproblem ist, wie schon geschrieben sehr wahrscheinlich auf einen Kontaktfehler zurückzuführen; da dein Versuch es zu reparieren im ersten Anlauf fehlgeschlagen ist kannst du eventuell versuchen das Flachbandkabel zu tauschen, wenn du ein passendes findest

Allerdings kann man nicht ganz ausschließen, dass der GPU kaputt ist


----------



## Jimini (8. Januar 2012)

tobiii schrieb:


> Der lappi harkt beim installations start immer  :/ und es geht nich weiter
> 
> Jmd ne idee


 Ohne eine genauere Beschreibung des Fehlers / des Problems dürfte das schwierig werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## lu89 (8. Januar 2012)

Es wäre schön, wenn du mal posten könntest, welche Hardware der hat. Wenn du weniger als 256MB Ram hast, siehts schlecht aus mit Linux.


----------



## Jimini (8. Januar 2012)

lu89 schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn du mal posten könntest, welche Hardware der hat. Wenn du weniger als 256MB Ram hast, siehts schlecht aus mit Linux.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Man würde dann natürlich keine Distribution mit Gnome oder KDE flüssig zum Laufen bekommen, aber es gibt immer noch eine Reihe von Distributionen, die auf so einem System passabel laufen. Letztendlich limitiert halt nur die grafische Oberfläche. Wenn man gar keine grafische Oberfläche benötigt (Router, Musikserver etc), dann reicht selbst ein Pentium 90 mit 64 MB RAM.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Exception (8. Januar 2012)

tobiii schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die antworten das bildschirm fixen hat erstmal voll gefailt
> -> noch mehr streifen


 
Wenn die Streifen/ Fehler mehr geworden sind, deutet das schonmal wie von Superwip geschrieben eher auf ein defektes Flachbandkabel oder sonstige schlechte Kontaktstellen, denn auf Grafikkarte/-chip hin.

Ansonsten wären ein paar Angaben zur Hardware oder zum Typ des Laptops schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## lu89 (8. Januar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Man würde dann natürlich keine Distribution mit Gnome oder KDE flüssig zum Laufen bekommen, aber es gibt immer noch eine Reihe von Distributionen, die auf so einem System passabel laufen. Letztendlich limitiert halt nur die grafische Oberfläche. Wenn man gar keine grafische Oberfläche benötigt (Router, Musikserver etc), dann reicht selbst ein Pentium 90 mit 64 MB RAM.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Jap, aber sowas wie z.B. Xubuntu/Lubuntu lässt sich dann gar nicht installieren.


----------



## tobiii (8. Januar 2012)

Soo mal zur heißersehnten Hardware .. 


CPU : AMD Turion 64 X2 mobile technology TL-50 mit 1,60 ghz 

RAM : 896 MB 

Graka : Nvidia GeForce Go 6100


----------



## Jimini (8. Januar 2012)

lu89 schrieb:


> Jap, aber sowas wie z.B. Xubuntu/Lubuntu lässt sich dann gar nicht installieren.


 Zumindest das "Alternate Setup" von Xubuntu kommt mit 64 MB RAM aus ( Get Xubuntu | Xubuntu ).


tobiii schrieb:


> Soo mal zur heißersehnten Hardware ..
> CPU : AMD Turion 64 X2 mobile technology TL-50 mit 1,60 ghz
> RAM : 896 MB
> Graka : Nvidia GeForce Go 6100


 Darauf kannst du eigentlich jede aktuelle Distribution installieren. Windows XP wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Hängt aber natürlich davon ab, was du mit dem System letztendlich anstellen willst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Exception (8. Januar 2012)

Mit der GO6100 müsstest du doch einen VGA Anschluss haben, damit sollte sich schonmal feststellen lassen ob die GraKa funktioniert.
Ansonsten, wie Jimini schon schreibt, mit der Hardware dürfte es keine Linuxprobleme geben. Mein Alltagslaptop Asus F3M hat ähnliche Hardware (Turion TL52 und GO 6100) und läuft sowohl mit Mandriva als auch Win7 problemlos.


----------



## tobiii (9. Januar 2012)

Nun kann ich ihn nichtmal mehr anschalten :/


----------



## lu89 (9. Januar 2012)

tobiii schrieb:
			
		

> Nun kann ich ihn nichtmal mehr anschalten :/



Wo genau liegt das Problem? Sagt er gar nichts mehr? Dreht der Lüfter?


----------



## tobiii (9. Januar 2012)

Das problem ist folgendes ich drück auf "power" 

Nix leuchtet bewegt sich auser der schalter ...
Dieser wohl auch defekt sein könnte ... Wie kann man das fixen ?


----------



## lu89 (9. Januar 2012)

Schalter raus, Kabel kursschließen. Wenn er dann anspringt, lags am Schalter. Hast du nachgesehen, ob der Netzstecker richtig sitzt?


----------



## tobiii (9. Januar 2012)

Alles an kabeln drann will aber nix kaputtmachen


----------



## lu89 (9. Januar 2012)

tobiii schrieb:
			
		

> Alles an kabeln drann will aber nix kaputtmachen



Kannst du doch wieder zusammenlöten


----------



## tobiii (10. Januar 2012)

Gute idee aber birgt das dann keine gefahren das nix mehr passt ...?


----------



## lu89 (10. Januar 2012)

Da musst du natürlich schauen, ob das geht. Erstmal würde ich aber wie gesagt checken, ob er überhaupt Strom kriegt, also z. B. auch mal den Akku rausnehmen.


----------



## tobiii (15. Januar 2012)

Nungut der knopf geht wieder und knoppix (linux) läuft super mit W-Lan 

Ich versteh nich wieso windows das nicht hinbekommt !?

Jetz will ich ihn vom innerem staub befreien 
(sonst werd ich bei der wärme nachher noch impotent )

Wie könnte ich das reinigen anstellen ?


----------



## Jimini (15. Januar 2012)

tobiii schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich das reinigen anstellen ?


 Beispielsweise einen Staubstauger an die Öffnungen halten oder das Gerät auseinandernehmen und gründlich reinigen (beispielsweise mit Reinigungsalkohol). Oftmals trocknen mit den Jahren auch die Heatpads ein - teilweise kann das Auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste auf CPU / GPU die Lüfteraktivität deutlich senken.

MfG Jimini


----------

